# Split HTML and CSS



## Dawzy (Mar 30, 2010)

Just wondering in Dreamweaver I want to split the code so I can view the HTML and the CSS in separate windows instead of just the repeated HTML, is this possible????

And yes I am working in XHTML =) 

Thanks Dawzy


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure if I understand your question properly.

If they are separate files just tile the two windows BUT if they are in the same file AFAIK there is no way to do this.


----------



## Dawzy (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm talking about when you are using dreamweaver you can split the HTML code into two different windows, but what if I want to work with HTML and CSS at the same time is there a way that I can do this instead of HTML being split identical to have HTML on one side then CSS on the other


----------



## colinsp (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes you can as I said above providing they are two separate files just select the tile option in view on the menu


----------

